# Cobia length vs. Weight.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't been able to find a chart so thought i would get a quick filler here.

Can you guys post the length and weights of your cobia? Pics would be cool and girth would also help but I'm just looking for a way to quickly estimate the weights of them based on length. I personally don't think weighing the while C&R ing is doing them any good.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You can weigh them without damage. You just have to use a cradle. Like tarpon and the clubs on the east coast of Florida are even using cradles on Snook.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishCharts.asp


----------

